# West Pennsylvania 2/21



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

Blue Sky Bee Supply will be at the Western PA meeting as we have been the past few years. We'll also be at the Tri-County @ Wooster, OH meeting March 7th.

---------------
*Western PA Beekeeping Seminar*
*
Friday, February 20, 2009 - 4 p.m. to 9 p.m.
Saturday, February 21, 2009 - 9 a.m. to 5 p.m.*

Penn State Beaver Campus
100 University Drive, Monaca PA 15061

Registration deadline: February 13, 2009
Late registrations may be accepted but
will not be guaranteed an information packet or lunch.

~ Registration Fees ~
(includes all workshops, lunch, and information packet*)

Participant: $35.00*
Participants' Spouse/Guest: $20.00*
Youth 18 and Under: $10.00*

*Only those paying the full Participant Fee will receive an information packet.

CLICK HERE for a registration brochure!

Payment by check/money order only. Checks returned for insufficient funds will be charged a $25.00 service fee plus any bank fees.

*~ Friday, February 20, 2009~*

4:00 - 5:00 p.m.
Meet the Speakers Roundtable

(snack/dinner break on your own between sessions)

7:00 - 9:00 p.m.
~ Featured Speaker ~
Beekeeping Overseas
Ed Levi
Arkansas State Bee Inspector

*~ Saturday, February 21, 2009~*

Morning Workshops
All participants attend all morning sessions.

*Welcome - Jon Laughner*
Ag Entrepreneur Educator/County Extension Director
Penn State Cooperative Extension in Beaver County

*Today's Challenges in Beekeeping*
Lee Miller, President, PSBA & Retired Extension Educator

*Bee Biology*
Ed Levi

*Colony Collapse Disorder*
Dr. Diana Cox-Foster, Penn State University

*Bee Stings and Reactions*
Dr. Stephen M. Murphey, Allergist

*Planting a Garden for Pollinators*
Ginger Pryor, State Master Gardener Coordinator, Penn State

*Promoting Beekeeping*
Kelly Komar, Pennsylvania Honey Princess

*How a Commercial Beekeeper Approaches Challenges*
Grant Stiles, Commercial Beekeeper, New Jersey

Afternoon Workshops
Participants will chose one workshop from each of the three time slots below.

*1:00 - 2:00 p.m.*

A) Management is the Key
Ed Levi

B) Bee Diseases, Research, and Recommendations
Dr. Diana Cox-Foster

C) Bee Stings: Diagnosis, Treatment, and Allergies
Dr. Stephen M. Murphey

D) Creating Pollinator Gardens
Ginger Pryor

*2:15 - 3:15 p.m*.

E) Management Decisions
Grant Stiles

F) Bee Diseases, Research, and Recommendations
(repeat of Workshop B)

G) Tricks of the Trade
Craig Cella, a PA State Bee Inspector

H) The Business of Beekeeping
Jon Laughner

*3:30 - 4:30 p.m.*

I) Management is the Key
(repeat of Workshop A)

J) Making Nucleus Colonies
Bill Kopar, hobby beekeeper

K) Q & A: Beginners Only
Lee Miller and
Warren Miller, Vice-President, PSBA

L) Gourmet Cooking with Honey
Gretchen Schmidt, Registered Dietitian and Author


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

We look forward to meeting you next Saturday!


----------

